# O/T Other Hobbies??????



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

We all love our little cars, but what other hobbies do you enjoy. Being a woodworker and a guitar player(sort of). I dabble in giutar making or luthierism to the guitar world. Here's a couple I made lately. 3 string and a uke.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Why just three strings?  rr


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Why just three strings?  rr



Yea, why not 5 or 7? :freak:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I use it for low end shred. It's tuned to B. Sounds very evil :devil:. I already have 5 six string guitars 3 that I made. Wanted to do something different.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm into archery and PC building.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Built 1/25 scale models for years. Haven't really done it since I got into slots 5 years ago after discovering some old Atlas track and Tjets at a yard sale.

I have a 1:1 '65 Impala in the garage, but the money's not there to do anything to it right now...

lately I've been on an old banana-seat Stingray-type bike kick, to the point that I built one out of junker parts just to ride around the block with the kids. I went so far as to buy a mid 60's Sears/Huffy Spyder frame off Fleabay for my next project, but that project seems to have already stalled with all the other stuff I have to do (work, masters' degree, 4 kids, slot cars...)

--rick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Collecting some old french mystery book (kinda pulp)

Also 8bit videogames: ye know, like Atari, Commodore and Odyssey Pong and stuff like that...But almost ceased as I own a lot and it takes too much space

I used to have a 1:1 Mustang '68 for 14 years, which gave me lot of "occupations" and some other old cars too, but currently, I drive a convertible Peugeot 306, which is more conservative and recent too, so it doesn't give me anymore "occupation"  

And I take some more time to watch my daughter growing, which is an other kind of hobby, but a time consuming one :hat:


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

In no particular order......

HO slots :freak: 
electric RC airplanes
electric RC cars (on and off road racing)
target shooting (air and firearm)
mountain biking

and like zanza, watching my 16 month old twin daughters grow.....


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

hunting,wheeling my 4x4 ranger,muzzle loaders and archery,active in several church ministries
matt


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:
 

> Built 1/25 scale models for years. Haven't really done it since I got into slots 5 years ago after discovering some old Atlas track and Tjets at a yard sale.
> 
> I have a 1:1 '65 Impala in the garage, but the money's not there to do anything to it right now...
> 
> ...


Check these out!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

HO trains
playstation2
gamecube
killing zombies is sweet, everyone I ever showed Resident evil 4 to, sat there with their jaws hanging open.
but now the newest hobby will be the new house and all the "fun" projects here to keep me busy for a long time. the 2 story garage w/electricity in the corner of the 3/4 acre lot is screaming to be made into a hobby house.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

oh, and that little rugrat Seth. he's a blast to just sit and watch tv with.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

It may not be a hobby persay, but it's a diversion from regular life stuff: I'm a volunteer firefighter & first responder on our local fire department. And sometimes I help out the dept. in our neighboring town.
I have 2 motorcycles: 1000cc Kawasaki & 1200cc Kawasaki
I'm gearing up for Daytona - NASCAR is about to start February 19, 2006.
Then there's the wife, 3 kids, 3 cats, & 1 black lab.
--Fordcowboy / FF#8720


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I was into off road RC cars and trucks ,but the track closed so I switched to JL diecasts then ran out of room, now I would like to sell my RC stuff and get into HO slot cars.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Besides slotcars, I also have a collection of HO trains.

I collect records (vinyl of all shapes & sizes) and CDs of different kinds of music. (mostly rock & novelty recordings)

I still dabble in diecast.

I love motorcycles, although I don't own one at this time.

I like to do various things on the computer (this also ties in with my music collecting) I like gaming, learning to use the digital camera and I dabble with selling on Epay.

I also have a guitar, but I can't play it yet.


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Being retired is Job 1!
Racing 1:1 jalopies on dirt with equally retired old fuds
Been trying to play guitar over 50 years - dobro mostly.
Catering to 7 cats
Keeping wife happy with booze so she doesn't notice just how many slot, & 1:1 cars I really have.
Being concerned about how much what the History Channel calls history that I've lived through!
Being bad enough to have fun, and just good enough to stay out of jail.

jeauxcwails


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

jeauxcwails said:


> Keeping wife happy with booze so she doesn't notice just how many slot, & 1:1 cars I really have.



What a good laugh :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Of all the things I do,playing the guitar has been my life long passion,as well as what I do best.I play in a local cover/original band.Mostly hard rock/metal music,tho I play a little bit of every style.

Im also heavily into horror movies.Ive been putting a halfway decent collection together lately,trying to upgrade all of the stuff I have/had on VHS up to DVD.

I also dabble in diecat cars a bit.Not nearly as much as I once did tho.

ANd then of course slots.Ive finally gotten my 16 X 4 four lane "dream track" about 99% done.
When I want to chill,I like to fire up the power supply and do a few hundred laps.
I find it to be very relaxing,as well as theraputic.

Mike


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

mtyoder said:


> Check these out!


okay those are COOL... :thumbsup:

haven't found anything with a springer fork yet! Not anything old, anyway... that atrocious purple Bratz bike at Wal-mart notwithstanding...

are those old parts or new repro stuff from lowrider-type sites? I bought a banana seat and a couple tires from one of them... they have some good stuff...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Collecting vinatage video (commericals, Sports, news events)
and smart, long legged women


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You collect smart long legged women, Jimmy? Don't they get jealous of each other? 

heh! My collection of smart long legged women is only ONE! (and she means to keep it that way too! I told ya she was smart!) I would never criticize her though. If she were any smarter, she would have picked better than me! LOL!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok, I am not sure these are actually "hobbies" but I seem to be an accumulator of different things.

magnets (refridgerator)
key chains
hat pins (tie tacks)
Movies (Mainly DVD, but a large collection of VHS Tapes that I need to put on DVD)
1:64th Die Cast (JL mostly)

I used to do leather work, belts, wallets, key fobs and the like.

My hobby is really my name "jack of all" master of none... I enjoy doing lots of different things, but none so deeply to loose focus on the things that really matter (spouse, daughter, pets, family).

Keep having fun. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

MORE PICTURES

I also collect antique toys and Playboy Memoribilia.

-Scott


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

For me, nothing has had the staying power that HO slots has. I have about 100,000 football cards which I stopped collecting in 1994, 3 electric RC cars, 1 electric rc boat. I built out a home theater in our house which has provided the ultimate stage for Xbox 360 on its 4' X 8' HD Screen and 7.1 surround.
I am focused on landscaping the track right now. I will have some pics of a new pit area to show soon. I never played guitar and haven't ridden a banana bike since 1976.
Jim


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Slott V said:


> -Scott


SWEET .blown and bad .

I am into full size cars too.
http://hometown.aol.com/mastersoftoys/

Plus I have a couple of mini choppers that my 6 and 1/2 foot 400 pounds self rides around on just for kicks!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool! I've wrenched on cars, trucks and bikes all my life.

Here's a blown Willys at a car show I was at 2 summers ago. It was soooo cool!










More pictures in my Photo Galleries


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Other hobbies…

I take my girls for nature walks. We have a pond so I try and explain the different creatures they find. I really enjoy the wildlife of the woods. Learning all the animals and their names and teaching them is kind of like a hobby.


I’m a big fan of motor-sports and man-operated machines in most iterations. I have quite a few 1/1 vehicles that are fun and keep me busy. Some may recall I’d picked up a couple of go-karts and a mini-bike for the Fams’ enjoyment, as well.


As for indoor hobbies (besides slots), the wife and I have a large music collection. Most are vinyl. 
She has a “stick” type bass guitar she used to play, but not as much of late. I have several guitars of different vintage, which I still play, but not much with others, now, and 12 years since I played a gig.


I’ve also collected automotive magazines from the early 50’s, and have a nice automotive model collection of around 250 or so older kits in various scales, plus a bunch built from my juvenile years. I have some non auto-related kits, as well.


I have some DC’s from long ago, but die-casts were always a stopgap to fill the void until JL came in where Aurora left off. Prob’ a good few thousand of them. 
The wife has her own collection of Nascar related stuff, which I’ve added an item here and there.


Non-auto related would be the horror mags’ and comics I’ve had since a kid- maybe 60 or so.




Cheers-


----------

